# Not an AR but BA none the less



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

http://www.ohioordnanceworks.com/hcar

I would give both testicles and maybe a kidney for it......


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice, I think I need the lottery to help out.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice....! I'll take 2


----------

